# Conceal Weapon Permit



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I have friend that was arrested twenty years ago for domestic simple battery and adjudicated was withheld. Can he still get a conceal weapon permit? He call the questions answers hot-line but they would not tell him if he could or could not. Where could he get this information.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

If he has a felony no, if he was convicted of domestic abuse probably not, the only way to find out is run his record.


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

If he goes to the website and answers the questions in the link below it may help.


http://app1.licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/firearms/prequal_questions.aspx


Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

He was arrested but not convicted when adjudication was with held that means he was not convicted. He is good to go. Thanks for all of the imfomation.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*The way I read the rule is unless convicted there is a three year period from last court event.*


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

mY SON WAS ARRESTED, SAME STORY, STILL CANT HAVE A FIREARM. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

What I would like to know what does battery have to do with a permit if you was going to use it against your family well I would think a high percent of batties happen at home where all of your guns are.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The reason why domestic violence is singled out is because Sen Frank Lautenburg NJ (D) passed an amendment in 1997 banning the possession of firearms and ammo for people convicted of the misdemeanor crime of domestic violence.

Just go get a copy of the final disposition and as long as there is no conviction you should be fine. If the FL Department of Agriculture says no, then send in a copy of the disposition.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> mY SON WAS ARRESTED, SAME STORY, STILL CANT HAVE A FIREARM. GOOD LUCK


Merely being arrested is not enough to deny a permit.
You have to have a conviction.


----------

